# January 13' MOTM Winner: Obermd



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well deserved! Congratulations.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Moderator......sounds fixed to me......LOL.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> Moderator......sounds fixed to me......LOL.


Moderation privileges only allow one to edit the end time of a poll, or delete it IIRC. They can also view a list of the members who voted in the poll.

Congrats Mike! Well deserved!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why sir, you do not looked pleased to be motm? Lol

Congratulations, much deserved.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If i knew you looked like that, i may not have voted for you.

Just kidding  Congrats sir!!!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That picture was taken after I had just finished two weeks on the trail at Philmont Scout Ranch. Thank you all for making CruzeTalk the outstanding community it is.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> That picture was taken after I had just finished two weeks on the trail at Philmont Scout Ranch. Thank you all for making CruzeTalk the outstanding community it is.


Man I remember my 14 day hike at philmont

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I never did make it to Philmont. Visited there on vacation once, but never did any hiking. I don't think I'm anywhere near in shape for it. 120 degrees at '05 Jambo was plenty for me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I never did make it to Philmont. Visited there on vacation once, but never did any hiking. I don't think I'm anywhere near in shape for it. 120 degrees at '05 Jambo was plenty for me.


Never got to go to jambo I wanted to go to tje world jamboree 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As a youth in a scout troop in Germany I had the chance to go to the Kandersteg, Switzerland international high adventure base camp. That was a blast. I actually got to hear some really good bag pipes.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Congrats Mike! 

He's even cooler in person! ccasion14:


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Moderation privileges only allow one to edit the end time of a poll, or delete it IIRC. They can also view a list of the members who voted in the poll.
> 
> Congrats Mike! Well deserved!


Really Jon, come on. It was a joke, hence the "LOL" at the end. Lighten up people. 
On that note, are you related to the guy Tim from Moonshiners? Your a dead ringer for him in the pic.:goodjob:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> Really Jon, come on. It was a joke, hence the "LOL" at the end. Lighten up people.
> On that note, are you related to the guy Tim from Moonshiners? Your a dead ringer for him in the pic.:goodjob:


No. I don't even get the reference.  My wife makes me shave so I'm normally not so scruffy looking.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> Really Jon, come on. It was a joke, hence the "LOL" at the end. Lighten up people.


Oh I knew you weren't serious, but I figured others hiding in the shadows probably would wonder how it works. I've had the privilege of working with vBulletin software before, and I know not many probably do, so I figured I'd share my experiences.


----------

